# il/i fine settimana



## sgnappa!

Ciao a tutti.
La mia domanda è questa: noi diciamo "il fine settimana" per intendere il weekend, gli ultimi 3 giorni della settimana, la fine della settimana.
Su questo penso siate tutti d'accordo.
Bene, allora mi dite perchè è maschile?
Intendo: in italiano "la fine"=la parte ultima (femminile), "il fine"= lo scopo (maschile); Allora perchè per intendere la fine della settimana usiamo il termine maschile con valenza 'scopo'?

E' solo una curiosità che mi è venuta e che, comunque, a uno straniero che impara l'italiano può suscitare qualche perplessità!

Grazie a chi avesse una risposta, o solamente a chi ne discuterà.


----------



## Mariano50

Qui trovi "una" risposta al quesito:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4035&ctg_id=44


----------



## sgnappa!

Grazie, comunque sapevo anche io che era per l'accostamento al 'weekend' maschile ma pensavo ci fosse qualche altra spiegazione.
Solite deviazioni.
Ok grazie.
Alla prossima.


----------



## yurri

ciao tutti..

nel mio libro di esercizi c'e' una frase comincia con " il prossimo fine-settimana " ..
non ho potuto capire perche' l'articolo e' " il" qui.. "fine" e' una sostantiva femminile anche' "la settimana" cosi..

penso che forse "prossimo " e' pensato un sostantivo maschile ma "prossimo non e' un aggettivo qui ? o 

fine-settimana e' un sostantivo maschile ?

grazie in anticipo


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ciao, 

sì, è uno dei grandi misteri della lingua italiana.  _Settimana_ è femminile, ma quando diciamo "fine settimana" lo usiamo al maschile. Probabilmente (come dice l'Accademia della Crusca in un link qui sopra) è perché in italiano usiamo anche la parola inglese _weekend_, al maschile; quindi abbiamo adattato anche il genere dell'espressione italiana.


----------



## yurri

uffa l' italiano 

ok ho capito bene grazie mille MünchnerFax..
ma non posso entrare a questo link di accademia crusca, forse c'e' un problema locale..
ciaoooo..


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi scuso in anticipo, ma ancora una volta non sono d'accordo con quanto letto nel sito dell'accademia della crusca.
In particolare, quella tesi non spiega come mai lo stesso fenomeno accade con altri composti con "fine" (mi pare li chiamino sintagmi).
Per esempio, "il fine corsa" e "il fine pena" sono comunemente accettati come esatti.

Quindi, mi permetto di elaborare una mia tesi: la parola "fine" accanto a un sostantivo di genere femminile potrebbe generare confusione con l'aggettivo "fine", il che cambierebbe completamente il significato del sintagma.

Cioè, la fine settimana potrebbe significare "la sottile settimana", mentre mettendo l'articolo "il" (il fine settimana) o aggiungendo la preposizione "di" (la fine della settimana) questo non succede.


----------



## catrafuse

In italiano il sostantivo _fine  _può essere maschile o femminile.  Nelle forme composte (aggettivo+sostantivo, sostantivo+aggettivo   sostantivo+sostantivo) solitamente prevale il genere maschile:

il lieto fine
salvo buon fine
il finecorsa
il fine pena
a fine prossimo ecc.
Dunque anche _ il fine settimana_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il problema è che i dizionari portano il significato n.1 (momento terminale) come esclusivamente femminile e il significato n. 2 (scopo) esclusivamente maschile.
Secondo me anche il n. 1 può essere maschile.

Altri esempi: il fine serata, il fine giornata.


----------



## catrafuse

Il Sabatini Coletti recita così: "3. (anche maschile) Fase finale di qlco. finale, epilogo, conclusione". 
Se poi consulti in rete il  Vocabolario della Crusca , alla voce _fine _vi leggi:
  	 	 	 	 	 	  "Sust. quello che ha di necessità alcuna cosa innanzi, ne può averne altra dopo, opposto a  principio,  termine, ed è masculino, e femminino."


----------



## gatogab

Oltre al fatto 'il o la', mi trovo con un altro fenomeno della lingua italiana: *il plurale di fine settimana.*
E' fine settimana, tale quale, oppure fine settimane?
E perchè?
Ho aperto un filone su questo argomento ma è stato eliminato e mi hanno spedito qui.
Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gato. Sì, la discussione su _fine-settimana_ è questa. È una locuzione, ormai di uso comune, ed è invariabile nel numero (Treccani):
*fine-settimana* locuz. [calco dell’ingl. _week_-_end_] usata come s. m. (più raram. f.), invar. – Gli ultimi giorni della settimana (sabato e domenica), soprattutto in quanto siano destinati alla vacanza: _una gita di f_.; _andiamo in campagna quasi tutti i fine_-_settimana_.


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> Oltre al fatto 'il o la', mi trovo con un altro fenomeno della lingua italiana: *il plurale di fine settimana.*
> E' fine settimana, tale quale, oppure fine settimane?
> E perchè?
> Ho aperto un filone su questo argomento ma è stato eliminato e mi hanno spedito qui.
> Grazie.


"I fine settimana", perché la parola "fine" usata nel senso di parte  terminale di un periodo di tempo è un sostantivo maschile (più raramente  femminile) invariabile, quindi si dice anche "i fine giornata" e "i  fine serata".

In realtà, queste locuzioni si comportano come  parole composte, però la regola delle parole composte da due sostantivi  dice che bisognerebbe volgere al plurale solo il secondo sostantivo,  quindi secondo regola dovrebbe essere "i fine settimane".
Secondo me  il motivo di questa eccezione è che sembra sia sottintesa la particella  "di" (cioè come se fosse "i fine di settimana").


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Quello che mi lascia perplesso della cruscante spiegazione è che il maschile sarebbe dovuto a "il weekend". Eppure, la regola vuole che le parole straniere siano usate con il genere del corrispettivo italiano: week = la settimana; end = la fine, ergo weekend = la fine settimana...

Propendo quindi piuttosto per l'altra spiegazione suggerita, ovvero che fine è generalmente usato al maschile nei composti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse è *convenzionale* premettere un articolo maschile alle parole straniere (anche se le eccezioni sono legioni).
Resta il fatto che nella lingua inglese la parola _weekend_ non è né maschile né femminile.
GS


----------



## longplay

Scusate, ma provo una spiegazione quasi-logica, spero, almeno per l'espressione in questione: il "fine-settimana" è (sottintesamente(!) un PERIODO di tempo : quindi "il".
O è un "non sequitur" che mi è sfuggito ? Chiaramente, non è comunque generalizzabile (la settimana, IL periodo della settimana : il settimano non c'è). E' un po' come
il "fine-corsa" : IL termine della corsa . Aiuto ! Ciao.

S.B.F. -<accettato> "salvo buon fine" dovrebbe significare "esclusa la buona fine", invece è l' opposto: si intende accettato "esclusa la cattiva fine" (dell' assegno): non l' ho
ancora digerito bene. Mah ! O sta per "fatta salva solo la buona fine" ? Mistero (per me). Insomma, dove sta-<accettato> "solo nel caso che si riveli 'buono' " ? Forse 
l ' espressione risale al tempo dei primi banchieri italiani/europei .


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Forse è *convenzionale* premettere un articolo maschile alle parole straniere (anche se le eccezioni sono legioni).
> Resta il fatto che nella lingua inglese la parola _weekend_ non è né maschile né femminile.
> GS



Ciao Giorgio! Non per fare il legno torto ma, se un tempo pure l'inglese aveva i suoi bravi generi,allora la cosa mi fa pensare che " _ la parola weekend non è né maschile né femminile_", può essere invece sia maschile che femminile. 

Prima di menzionare  la parola neutro,perché mi sembra che abbia reale validità di definizione(non solo etimologica) se  convive tra i due generi opposti,maschile e femminile,ho come l'impressione che ,analogamente per il genere non marcato dell'italiano(il maschile,che spesso segnala anche il neutro) pure l'inglese faccia altrettanto per i tre generi. Non un solo genere ma tutti e tre insieme e non distinti tra di loro. La distinzione riesce a noi fintanto abbiamo gli strumenti per attuarla. 

Vabbè,mal che vada tirerò lo sciacquone.           che caldo!che afa!

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper.
Uno studio diacronico della lingua inglese mi pare non abbia molto senso; può aver senso osservare lo stato della lingua come si presenta oggi.
In inglese l'appartenenza al genere maschile o a quello femminile viene segnalata da una manciata di marche (i possessivi e i pronomi personali soggetto e complemento).
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, femminili sono le parole che designano femmine; viceversa per i maschili. Chi non ha caratteri primari o secondari di uno dei due generi appartiene al c.d. genere comune. "Weekend" è evidentemente uno di questi ultimi.

Tuttavia, a parte tutto questo, non riesco a vedere la ragione di cercare una giustificazione del genere grammaticale di una parola nella lingua 1 nel genere grammaticale della parola corrispondente (_si fa per dire_) nella lingua 2. Il sole, per es, è maschile da noi, femminile per la Merkel e neutro per Putin.

Un caro saluto


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper.
> Uno studio diacronico della lingua inglese mi pare non abbia molto senso; può aver senso osservare lo stato della lingua come si presenta oggi.
> In inglese l'appartenenza al genere maschile o a quello femminile viene segnalata da una manciata di marche (i possessivi e i pronomi personali soggetto e complemento).
> Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, femminili sono le parole che designano femmine; viceversa per i maschili. Chi non ha caratteri primari o secondari di uno dei due generi appartiene al c.d. genere comune. "Weekend" è evidentemente uno di questi ultimi.
> 
> Tuttavia, a parte tutto questo, non riesco a vedere la ragione di cercare una giustificazione del genere grammaticale di una parola nella lingua 1 nel genere grammaticale della parola corrispondente (_si fa per dire_) nella lingua 2. Il sole, per es, è maschile da noi, femminile per la Merkel e neutro per Putin.
> 
> Un caro saluto



Ciao Giorgio! Come posso darti torto? Pure in italiano la parola segnala il genere,e pertanto in "un donnone" identificheremo sempre una donna dalle fattezze maschili,a dispetto dell'articolo e del nome originale(donna:domina). 

Riuscirebbe peggio,l'identificazione, se le labili conoscenze comuni ci facessero ricordare che esiste anche donno, ridotto ormai a don,Don Abbondio. 

Ma è anche vero che la domanda "Chi è il marito tra lui e lei?" riferita a una coppia non eterosessuale potrebbe ingenerare altre analisi sull'effettivo e reale significato di una data parola. Solo se si è sul posto capiremo se coppia eterosessuale fa riferimento a due donne( oppure  "due donne"), o due uomini(oppure  "due uomini"),e di conseguenza quello che vuol significare qui marito e moglie in simile scenario.
Un po' più arduo è invece rintracciare la "vera" identità sessuale nelle parole composte con termini che possono escludere e/o includere i due sessi:

Il suo ragazzo-donnone; ragazza-amico; ragazzo-amica; ecc.

No, io a questa storia dei generi che contraddistinguono fermamente due categorie ci credo poco. Ma credo che due generi riescono a sviluppare meglio una possibile divisione dell'asse semantico: Uso fossa,fossato,fossette,..( e sull'esempio altre parole) per non dover memorizzare migliaia o decine di migliaia di specifiche parole ,il tutto a vantaggio dell'economia (numerica)lessicale,possibilmente con il minimo di interferenza tra di esse,previe convenzioni linguistiche ,e medesime condivisioni tra parlanti.

Uso,per esempio, buon fine settimana! per augurare una piacevole ma breve vacanza a un conoscente o amico.

Risponderei invece, "Altrettanto a Lei !" a chi (sbagliando o facendolo apposta?) mi dicesse "Buon*a* fine!" a San Silvestro.

P.S  Anche se non sono del tutto convinto Perché coi tempi e le strane malattie che corrono, ad  un "Buona fine" quasi quasi ci faccio la firma.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Forse è *convenzionale* premettere un articolo maschile alle parole straniere (anche se le eccezioni sono legioni).
> Resta il fatto che nella lingua inglese la parola _weekend_ non è né maschile né femminile.
> GS



Mi pare che la convenzione sia invece di attribuire il genere della parola italiana equivalente (http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3780&ctg_id=93). Al massimo, la convenzione di premettere l'articolo maschile vale più o meno generalmente nel caso dei sostantivi neutri presi, p.es., dal tedesco.

La questione di "weekend" rimane, per me, avvolta in un vago velo di mistero...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Ale.

Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, ma trovo un po' ardua la possibile applicazione del criterio del genere grammaticale della "parola italiana equivalente".
Primo, perché non è mica pacifico quale sia la "parola italiana equivalente".
Secondo, la parola italiana equivalente comincia a essere usata – diciamo, in Italiano – dopo che essa è stata assorbita dal lessico italiano. A quel punto i giochi sono già stati fatti: la forma italiana della parola e, _contestualmente_, il suo genere grammaticale (che si manifesta nell'uso d'un certo determinante, d'un certo deittico, degli aggettivi, ecc.). 
Se penso all'abusato esempio d'una parola entrata nel nostro vocabolario, BIT, m'accorgo che viene considerata maschile in italiano (come al solito, in inglese non è né maschile né femminile). Se però penso a quello che significa l'acronimo (BInary digiT), allora mi rendo conto che la "testa" del sintagma inglese è "digit", che potrei ragionevolmente tradurre con "cifra". Dovrei allora dire "la bit"? Sono molto perplesso.
Cordialmente.

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

sgnappa! said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> La mia domanda è questa: noi diciamo "il fine settimana" per intendere il weekend, gli ultimi 3 giorni della settimana, la fine della settimana.
> Su questo penso siate tutti d'accordo.
> Bene, allora mi dite perchè è maschile?
> Intendo: in italiano "la fine"=la parte ultima (femminile), "il fine"= lo scopo (maschile); Allora perchè per intendere la fine della settimana usiamo il termine maschile con valenza 'scopo'?
> 
> E' solo una curiosità che mi è venuta e che, comunque, a uno straniero che impara l'italiano può suscitare qualche perplessità!
> 
> Grazie a chi avesse una risposta, o solamente a chi ne discuterà.



Ciao anche a te! In ritardo,visto che ora siamo nel 2012...
Non so come si comportino gli altri connazionali ma io quando dico _La fine della settimana_ intendo riferirmi alla domenica.E se fossi nei Paesi arabi allora mi riferirei al venerdì.
 Il fine settimana,per come lo vedo io, lo intendo come un periodo che spesso,nel mio caso,può comprendere anche le prime ore del lunedì: Tempo fa ho passato *un fine settimana* a Hokkaido.Sono partito il vederdì e sono ritornato nelle prime ore del lunedì. 
Non credo che ci siano problemi di comprensione in tale frase. E non credo che in questo contesto il termine Fine settimana sia usato impropriamente,considerando appunto  il fatto che si va ad intaccare un po' del tempo di un'altra settimana,quella successiva.
Quanti di voi parte per passare il fine settimana non so dove,e poi se ne ritorna da dove era partito a notte inoltrata,cioè il lunedì?

Rimane il fatto che in italiano abbiamo due distinzioni: 1) Il fine settimana(anche tutto attaccato,come forma univerbata,come un nuovo termine); 2) La fine della settimana(con i costituenti ben separati). Non mi slancio in appassionanti spiegazioni  sul perché del genere femminile in uno, e del genere maschile(non marcato) nell'altro,ma di certo ritengo essere queste due distinzioni necessarie,visto che ci sono  e permangono nell'uso. Basterebbe farne buon uso.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Caro Giorgio,
sono perfettamente d'accordo con te: è spesso arduo determinare il termine equivalente in italiano e quindi il genere (d'altronde lo dice lo stesso articolo della Crusca). Non intendo certo difendere la giustezza di questo principio, sto soltanto dicendo che si tratta della regola più comunemente applicata, malgrado alcune eccezioni (come quella da te citata di "binary digit").
È che per chi lavora quotidianamente con le lingue e le traduzioni, l'integrazione nell'italiano di termini stranieri rimane un rompicapo un po' snervante...

La mia perplessità sul il/la fine settimana rimane, anche se dopo aver letto tutti i contributi (anche molto pertinenti) di questo thread (thread = il filo, quindi il thread e non la thread ) mi sa che lascio perdere: io continuerò a dire il fine settimana, poco importa quale sia la ragione dell'impiego del genere maschile.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Alessandro,

credo di capire bene i dubbi e le frustrazioni del traduttore.
Tu dici, per esempio, "_(thread = il filo, quindi il thread e non la thread ). _E hai ragione, naturalmente, ma forse "filo" è il traducente che _a noi foreros_ viene più spontaneo. Ricordo però un'amica che, al mio magnificarle la bellezza e l'utilità dei forum come il nostro, ebbe a chiedermi "con thread intendi una specie di cucitura? di trama?". 
Valle a dar torto.
Tutta 'sta manfrina non certo per indurre te o me stesso a dire "la thread", ma per mostrare, ancora una volta, che le cose - come peraltro sai meglio di me - sono molto più complicate di quanto appaia a prima vista. 
La realtà extralinguistica è difficile da sezionare in parti discrete: quante volte di fronte a un copricapo ci siamo chiesti "è un cappello?" o è un berretto? o una "cloche"?, o un turbante che sembra un cappello? o un cappello che pare un turbante? o una cuffia?
Ci sono delle zone di confine in cui si perde la bussola per via della nebbia.

Molto caramente.

GS


----------



## longplay

Condivido: anche il "filone della discussione" può essere il "thread": dobbiamo passare a "matassa", ma è molto meno spontaneo. Meglio il "groviglio". Ciao.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, per favore non allarghiamo lo spettro della discussione oltre l'oggetto della domanda iniziale, e cioè "fine settimana".
Vi ricordo che esistono altre discussioni in corso dove parlare, ad esempio, di "thread":
Filo - Thread - forum Solo Italiano

o delle altre parole straniere in italiano:
Parole straniere in italiano - forum Solo Italiano
norme che regolano il genere delle parole straniere - forum Solo Italiano

altre ancora di vostro interesse sono rintracciabili semplicemente utilizzando la funzione di ricerca e aggiungendo il proprio contributo alla discussione esistente più rilevante, oppure creandone una nuova se l'argomento non è già stato affrontato.

Grazie


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Tornando al "fine settimana", riporto la risposta di R.L. Nichil (Il linguista - La Repubblica).

"Deve considerare 'fine settimana' un’unica parola, come “ferro da stiro” o “stanza da bagno”. Tecnicamente siamo di fronte a “polirematiche” o “unità lessicali superiori”: ‘gruppi di parole aventi un significato unitario, non desumibile da quello delle parole che lo compongono’. Per declinare o definire il genere di tali espressioni, che si comportano in modo affatto simile ai composti, sarà opportuno individuarne la “testa”, ovvero l’elemento che costituisce la parte fondamentale di un composto o di un sintagma (ad es. “pesce” nel composto “pescecane”, “tenore” in “celebre tenore dell’Opera”). Nel nostro caso, la testa della locuzione “fine settimana” non è “settimana”, come si potrebbe pensare, ma “fine”. Ora, sebbene oggi la parola fine con il significato di ‘momento in cui qcs. finisce, conclusione’ sia sicuramente di genere femminile, si dà il caso che in questa accezione, nell’italiano antico e nel linguaggio poetico tradizionale, “il fine” e “la fine” potevano alternarsi molto più frequentemente di quanto accada nell’uso corrente (pensi ai versi leopardiani “e quando sarà giunto il fine / della sventura mia”, “Le Ricordanze”, 95-97), in cui il genere maschile si è cristallizzato nella locuzione “il lieto fine”; per questa via allora il termine può essersi lessicalizzato nella forma maschile invariabile (del resto si può anche dire “il fine Ottocento”, “il fine Millennio”, ecc.).
Si aggiunga che “fine settimana” è un calco dell’inglese “week-end” (la sua prima attestazione in italiano è del 1932), e non sarà pertanto da escludere un’influenza di quest’ultimo, che in italiano è accompagnato dall’articolo maschile (ad es.: “ho trascorso il week-end al mare”)."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja, e grazie del prezioso contributo.

Immagino poi che la tua ultima osservazione vada intesa così: dato che quando è usata in italiano, alla parola "week-end" si accompagna, _convenzionalmente_, l'articolo non marcato (maschile), allora per analogia lo stesso trattamento viene riservato alla sua "traduzione" in italiano.
Direi che la nozione di _convenzione_ sia, ancora una volta, centrale in questa materia.

Un caro saluto.
GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Sono sicura che Nichil sarebbe d'accordo ... l'ultima osservazione è sua (fa parte del passaggio che ho riportato tra le virgolette)  
Un carissimo saluto a te.


----------



## Rob625

Si dice "*il* fine settimana",. A me, inglese, sembrerebbe più logico se fosse "*la* fine settimana"; in quanto "weekend" è la parte finale, la fine, della settimana, è non lo scopo, il fine della settimana. 

Poi per il plurale si dice "*i* fin*e* settimana". Perché? Non sarebbe più logico "i fin*i* ..."?

Lo so che la lingua non è sempre logica, ma forse qualcuno qui sarà in grado di rispondere un po' a questi dubbi. Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"fine settimana" è singolare, quindi perchè mai dovrebbe avere un articolo plurale?


----------



## vallery

Paulfromitaly said:


> "fine settimana" è singolare, quindi perchè mai dovrebbe avere un articolo plurale?



Allora è sbagliato dire: Tutti i fine settimana Pietro passa in montagna?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao rob. 
La parola _fine_, con il significato di _termine, cessazione__ di qualcosa_, è femminile. 
Il fatto è che _fine-settimana_ è una locuzione importata dall'inglese, ed è maschile. 
Come tutte le parole straniere è indeclinabile/invariabile, quindi resta sempre al singolare. 
_
Il fine settimana/i fine settimana_ (come _il film/i film_). 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/fine-settimana/ 

Qui si dice che, raramente, è usato anche al femminile ma mai al plurale (è invariabile).  
Comunque la versione al maschile è preponderante. 

Invece, _il fine/i fini_ (maschile) è un sostantivo differente, e significa _scopo, obiettivo ultimo_. 



Paulfromitaly said:


> "fine settimana" è singolare, quindi perchè mai dovrebbe avere un articolo plurale?



_Fine settimana_ può essere singolare o plurale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Vallery  

Spero che questa risposta possa aiutare (ricordo che l'argomento è già stato affrontato in questo Forum): 
Da Il Linguista - Rocco Luigi Nichil: "... Deve considerare “fine settimana” un’unica parola, come “ferro da stiro” o “stanza da bagno”. Tecnicamente siamo di fronte a “*polirematiche*” o “unità lessicali superiori”: ‘gruppi di parole aventi un significato unitario, non desumibile da quello delle parole che lo compongono’. Per declinare o definire il genere di tali espressioni, che si comportano in modo affatto simile ai composti, sarà opportuno individuarne la “testa”, ovvero l’elemento che costituisce la parte fondamentale di un composto o di un sintagma (ad es. “pesce” nel composto “pescecane”, “tenore” in “celebre tenore dell’Opera”). Nel nostro caso, la testa della locuzione “fine settimana” non è “settimana”, come si potrebbe pensare, ma “fine”. Ora, sebbene oggi la parola fine con il significato di ‘momento in cui qualcosa. finisce, conclusione’ sia sicuramente di genere femminile, si dà il caso che in questa accezione, nell’italiano antico e nel linguaggio poetico tradizionale, “il fine” e “la fine” potevano alternarsi molto più frequentemente di quanto accada nell’uso corrente (pensi ai versi leopardiani “e quando sarà giunto il fine / della sventura mia”, “Le Ricordanze”, 95-97), in cui il genere maschile si è cristallizzato nella locuzione “il lieto fine”; per questa via allora il termine può essersi lessicalizzato nella forma maschile invariabile (del resto si può anche dire “il fine Ottocento”, “il fine Millennio”, ecc.).
 Si aggiunga che “fine settimana” è un calco dell’inglese “week-end” (la sua prima attestazione in italiano è del 1932), e non sarà pertanto da escludere un’influenza di quest’ultimo, che in italiano è accompagnato dall’articolo maschile (ad es.: “ho trascorso il week-end al mare”)."


----------



## francisgranada

Rob625 said:


> ...  Poi per il plurale si dice "*i* fin*e* settimana". Perché? Non sarebbe più logico "i fin*i* ..."?


Forse no perché in teoria si potrebbe interpretare anche come più fini della stessa settimana. Comunque, vale quello che ti hanno spiegato prima .


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Forse no perché in teoria si potrebbe interpretare anche come più fini della stessa settimana. Comunque, vale quello che ti hanno spiegato prima .



Si, ma se dicesse _*i fini*_ (maschile) la frase non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Rob 

"Fine settimana" è invariabile, ragion per cui si mantiene la forma del singolare anche al plurale: "il fine settimana" e "i fine settimana".


----------



## Rob625

> Deve considerare “fine settimana” un’unica parola, come “ferro da stiro” o “stanza da bagno”.


Questo non mi sembra che aiuti, in quanto i plurali sarebbero "ferri da stiro", "stanze da bagno"; o sbaglio?



> Il fatto è che fine-settimana è una locuzione importata dall'inglese, ed è maschile.
> Come tutte le parole straniere è indeclinabile/invariabile, quindi resta sempre al singolare.


Quando si importa proprio la parola - per esempio "weekend" - in italiano è invariabile; e normalmente maschile, ma non sempre - per esempio "la password".



> Si aggiunga che “fine settimana” è un calco dell’inglese “week-end” (la sua prima attestazione in italiano è del 1932), e non sarà pertanto da escludere un’influenza di quest’ultimo, che in italiano è accompagnato dall’articolo maschile (ad es.: “ho trascorso il week-end al mare”)."


Questo mi sembra più vicino alla verità. Però, anche un calco può essere feminile, direi - per esempio "autofattura", "autofiducia".



> si dà il caso che in questa accezione, nell’italiano antico e nel linguaggio poetico tradizionale, “il fine” e “la fine” potevano alternarsi molto più frequentemente di quanto accada nell’uso corrente ... si può anche dire “il fine Ottocento”, “il fine Millennio”, ecc.


Anche questo mi sembra valido.



> (ricordo che l'argomento è già stato affrontato in questo Forum).


 Scusatemi. Avevo fatto "search", senza risultato; ora invece trovo questo thread molto lungo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=885886


----------



## francisgranada

Dal punto di vista (quasi) logico: 
 i fin*i* settimana - sarebbe al minimo ambiguo
i fine-settiman*e* - sarebbe grammaticalmente scorretto 
i fin*i* settiman*e* - non esprimerebbe la sostanza (e suonerebbe strano) 
Quindi rimane_ i fine settimana_, invariabile ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Rob,  

_Deve considerare “fine settimana” un’unica parola, come “ferro da stiro” o “stanza da bagno”.					 
_


> Questo non mi sembra che aiuti, in quanto i plurali sarebbero "ferri da stiro", "stanze da bagno"; o sbaglio?



Di fatto, questo passaggio spiegava la caratteristica delle espressioni polirematiche: cioè, gruppi di parole che hanno un significato unitario. Per il tuo dubbio, sottolineo: "Per declinare o definire il genere di tali espressioni, che si comportano in modo affatto simile ai composti, sarà opportuno individuarne la “testa”, ovvero l’elemento che costituisce la parte fondamentale di un composto o di un sintagma.": quindi "ferri da stiro", "stanze da bagno", eccetera.   
_
"Fine settimana" _è invariabile, così come lo sono altri vocaboli (boia, gorilla, etc.) e nomi composti (leccalecca, toccasana, etc.).


----------



## vallery

Ciao Anja.Ann . 



Anja.Ann said:


> "Fine settimana" è invariabile, ragion per cui si mantiene la forma del singolare anche al plurale: "il fine settimana" e "i fine settimana".



Grazie!


----------



## rocco luigi nichil

Chiedo scusa per l'intromissione, ma dal momento che vengo citato intendo precisare (in particolare a Rob625) il contesto relativo alle mie argomentazioni. Il testo citato da Anja.Ann in realtà è la risposta ad un quesito formulato da un utente del blog "Il linguista vi risponde" (http://linguista.blogautore.repubbl...aliano-risponde-il-linguista/comment-page-17/), che chiedeva: "Perchè si dice _il fine settimana_ se la parola fine è di genere femminile? Non si dovrebbe parlare de _la fine settimana_"? Non si trattava, insomma, di stabilire il plurale della locuzione _fine settimana_, ma di capire le motivazioni che hanno portato alla scelta del genere maschile per il composto in italiano. D'altra parte, la scelta del genere grammaticale per le parole importate da altre lingue non è mai pacifica: spesso infatti esistono ragioni ignote al parlante che determinano una soluzione invece di un'altra (_password_, ad esempio, può essere stata assimilata come femminile perché in inglese è effettivamente femminile, ma anche per via della sovrapposizione logica con la voce italiana _parola_). Sulla scelta del plurale, non ci sono dubbi, invece: tutti i repertori lessicografici italiani, infatti, registrano la parola come "sostantivo maschile invariabile" (_i fine settimana_, dunque). Così il GRADIT, lo Zingarelli, il Devoto-Oli, il Garzanti e il Sabatini-Coletti, per limitarsi ai più noti. Nessuno ha mai detto il contrario, del resto. Nessuno ha mai detto che una polirematica non possa essere declinata (al contrario, di norma si comporta proprio come un composto, in cui cambia la desinenza della base)._
_Un cordiale saluto a tutti voi,
rln


----------



## Anja.Ann

Buongiorno, RLN,  benvenuto al forum e mille grazie per il contributo!


Giusta precisazione. Ho sbadatamente   indirizzato la mia risposta a Vallery anziché a Rob  senza, peraltro, puntualizzare che il rimando alla spiegazione pubblicata nella sezione "Il linguista"  mirava a ribadire il concetto poco sopra espresso da Nino (singolare/plurale dell'espressione "fine settimana". 



Nino83 said:


> Ciao rob.
> La parola fine, con il significato di termine, cessazione di qualcosa, è femminile.
> Il fatto è che fine-settimana è una locuzione importata dall'inglese, ed è maschile.
> Come tutte le parole straniere è indeclinabile/invariabile, quindi resta sempre al singolare. (...) Qui si dice che, raramente, è usato anche al femminile ma mai al plurale (è invariabile).



Nuovamente mille grazie e un cordialissimo saluto da tutti noi!


----------

